# can i see your natural corn snake setups???



## Bearded snake (Mar 5, 2011)

hi, i am new, so plz be easy on me:lol2:
i am dyin to see peoples natural corn setups bec i am strugglin to make a natural setup. or even any snake setup :mf_dribble:
cheers,
beardedsnake


----------



## xxx-dztini-xxx (May 12, 2009)

this is my royal pythons viv, its not a corn snake :whistling2: but can do something similar for a corn :2thumb:


----------



## Bearded snake (Mar 5, 2011)

:2thumb:thats great, what substrate did u use??


----------



## ham89 (Aug 24, 2010)

that looks like aspen bedding to me....

if you dont like the "sawdust" kind look you can go for wood chips but really it's up to you, as long as it's not harmfull to snakie


----------



## matt2107 (Oct 6, 2009)

I'll have something a bit different for my corns over the next few days so keep an eye out for posts.


----------



## Bearded snake (Mar 5, 2011)

i was thinking leaf litter scince it looks natural and i have bucket loads of it but on the other hand it takes ages to dry out and might have bad stuff in.i use woodshavings at the mo but i tend make a mess on my mums fav carpet:whistling2:


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Bearded snake said:


> i use woodshavings at the mo but i tend make a mess on my mums fav carpet:whistling2:


get a decorating sheet from your local poundshop.


----------



## Bearded snake (Mar 5, 2011)

:lol2: good point :2thumb:


----------

